

Show HN: Make Visual Studio #regions suck less. - Shanewho
http://teamsearchapp.com/region-tool

======
Shanewho
Visual Studio may not be the choice environment for many HN'ers, but if you
are stuck using it I made free extension to make #regions in Visual Studio
less noticeable and work a bit better.

